# Rubys Kidding page day 146



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I know its a little late to start her kidding page since some of you start at like day 80 but here it is. Last year she had triplets and the year before only a single. So I am hopeing for triplets again but thinking twins.

Don't mind the dirt


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm guessing twins for her too.  
Did you smell her head for the "determining the sex of the kids thread??" LOL


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes I did she smells slightly bucky so thinking buck and doe. But ruby was really bucky so thinking a buck or 2 with her.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

We shall see... I think this is a fun (yet very weird) project! :ROFL:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes it is I just think it is interesting if it works. My mom was out with me when I did it and she thought I was nutts.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I also think twins-looks like about another 4-5 days on her- My Cutie Pie did look just like that yesterday morning-then all of a sudden -midday dropped more milk-and went into labor!!!! I havent seen any of my does string this year-they are all just delivering sooooo fast!!! Keep an eye out!!! :applaud:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

keep us posted ---those early threads are just for us crazy folk who cant wait :doh:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Starting a kidding thread at day 80 :? heck I started Pickles kidding thread at the day she was bred the first time :greengrin: :greengrin:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well here is to two! Keep us posted.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Dont worry I will keep you posted. I just hope it warms up a little for when she has them last night was -2 but last time I looked tuesday (her due date) its supposed to be 32 which would be better.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well Rubys tail head looks a little lower but she wount let me near her to feel for ligaments. Her udder looks a little bigger but not tight and no discharge yet. SO we are getting closer. Hope she doesnt go to more bc I work 12 hours. I will try to check her on my lunch break.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I just checked on the goats and Rubys udder is huge it is so full it looks misshapened. She looks pretty miserable. She is so big I cant really tell if she has dropped. I think maybe. Her volva is really big, kinda open, but no discharge. I am so new to this. The only kidding I have under my belt is at my sisters but I found the doe with a hoof out already so I never got to watch the signs. I am kinda scared since I dont have a clue. I am sure it will all be ok, I just wish it was warmer incase I am late getting to her. Hopefully she will wait till morning.


----------



## Brainfry (Dec 12, 2009)

She's getting close!!

I'm sure you'll do fine! Study the kidding positions just in case there's a problem, get your kidding kit together if you don't have it ready to go already, and get ready for the excitement to begin!!! (and then she'll wait 'til you fall into an exhausted sleep or leave to go to the store  )


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she sounds close --- I am sure all will go well, you just hang tight and wait for her ot start contracting and pushing


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for the support. :hi5: I dont know know if boers are the same as dairy but if so then were are not that close she went crazy for grain and hay this morning but, her udder is bigger then last night and for real ready to pop. She looks like she did drop in the past 2 hours since I fed her. Still no discharge but I am pretty sure she will go today. But god only knows. Today is day 150 and from watching Zee that could mean 3 more days. The breeder said all hers have gone 1 day over so far this year. I am thinking atleast a buck and doe if the poll sniff test works bc she just smelled kinda bucky.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine eat while pushing -- that is never a true indicator but it does work in some goats cases.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok good because I really want babies today. lol I am just so excited and if the kids didnt have school they would be right here with me waiting for babies. I will keep you all posted. Pray for some with black on them or a paint.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I've had many not lose their appetite as well. Some chewing cud up till pushing too. LOL


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

For the first time ever I caught ruby laying down. She is making alot of moaning noises and I witnessed atlest one contraction so I hope we have movement soon I am starting to :hair: .


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh fun lol


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:dance: fun! hope she does well for you


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

She looks like a really pretty doe, hope you get some nice healthy kids soon! :clap:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well We have babies, the first one was born at about 12:10a.m. It was a little black headed buckling, So I got my one with black. Then right behind him was a little brown headed buckling with a red spot on his back. Mom is a little more interested in licking them then feeding them. I had to hold her and place the babies so they could eat. Hopefully she catches on. She passed the after birth at about 2:25a.m. so we are all good. They look great and I will post pictures soon in the Photogenic page.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats!!! you got your order how cool!

boys or girls ??


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I know I am so glad I got a one with black. They are both bucks. Their pictures are up in photogenic, So check them out.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Glad you got your black


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Hooray for healthy babies! Congrats


----------

